
Wolfram's Beta - vaksel
http://www.wolframsbeta.com/
======
pookleblinky
I was expecting something like Gizoogle when I first saw the word
"computizzled"

I hate to say this, but this was even more disappointing than the real
Wolfram|Alpha

